# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ամերիկացիները զգուշացվել են, իսկ մե՞նք

## dvgray

Ամերիկացիները զգուշացվել են «Ջերմուկ»-ի վնասակարության մասին
ԱՄՆ-ի կառավարության սննդի եւ դեղամիջոցների գործակալությունը զգուշացրել է ամերիկացի սպառողներին, որ Հայաստանից բերված «Ջերմուկ» հանքային ջուրը թունավոր նյութ՝ մկնդեղ է պարունակում եւ վնասակար է առողջության համար:

Երեկ տարածած պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության մեջ գործակալությունը փաստում է, թե «մկնդեղի օգտագործումը մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում կարող է ազդել մարդու երիկամների, լյարդի, մաշկի, սրտանոթային եւ նյարդային համակարգերի վրա: Նյութի շարունակական օգտագործումը կարող է հանգեցնել քաղցկեղի եւ մահվան»:

Գործակալությունը տեղեկացնում է, որ ուսումնասիրվել է 500 միլիլիտր հեղուկ եւ յուրաքանչյուր մեկ լիտր «Ջերմուկ»-ում հայտնաբերվել է 500-600 միկրոգրամ մկնդեղ, մինչդեռ գործակալության չափանիշները թույլատրում են ոչ ավելի, քան 10 միկրոգրամի պարունակություն մեկ լիտրում:

Թեեւ հիվանդության դեպքեր չեն գրանցվել, գործակալությունը հայտարարել է, թե շարունակելու է ջանքեր գործադրել, որպեսզի «Ջերմուկ»-ը հանվի շուկայից:

Հայաստանում գործող մի քանի կազմակերպություններ «Ջերմուկ» են արտահանում ԱՄՆ:

http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...54AE88AF0A.ASP

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ Հոնկոնգում արգելվել ե դրա վաճառքը 

http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...F76A3A2E11.ASP


Դաաա... Մեր հայրենի պետությունը(  :Bad:  ) փաստորեն տարիներ շարունակ թունավորում է իր քաղաքացիներին, այսինքն մեզ բոլորիս ;
...իսկ մենք ընկել ենք ինչ որ մանր մունր բաների հետևից...

Ինչ եք մտածում, Հայաստանում խանութներում ինչ որ սննդատեսակ կա՞, որը պատշաճ սանիտարա-հիգենիկ վերահսկվում է և որով կարելի է անվնաս սնվել;

----------


## քաղաքացի

Իսկ տարբերություն կա՞, թե որ «Ջերմուկն» է, որովհետև «Ջերմուկ» անվանմամբ հանքային ջուր ինչքան գիտեմ մի քանի հատ կա: Դրանց բաղադրությունները նու՞յն են արդյոք: Եվ եթե այո, ապա ստուգվե՞լ են արդյոք Հայաստանում արտադրվող մյուս հանքային ջրերը:  :Think:

----------


## Philosopher

Հայաստանում այնքան շատ են մկնդեղ պարունակող, քաղցկեղ ու մահ առաջացնող բաները՝ իշխանություն, ընդդիմություն, հասարակություն, պսեվդո–ազգային պսեվդո–մշակույթ և այլն, որ ջերմուկի միջի մկնդեղը կարող է նույնիսկ օգտակար լինել՝ փոքր դոզաները իմունիտետ կձևավորեն մեծ դոզաների նկատմամբ։ Գուցե այս պատճառո՞վ է ջերմուկը համարվում ազգային ջրատեսակ։

----------


## Arisol

Ճիշտն ասած էս վերջերս ջրի փոխարեն ջերմուկ եմ խմում ու բավականին շատ քանակությամբ: Ստամոքսիս վիճակը լավ չի… Ախորժակ գրեթե չունեմ, ուտել չեմ կարողանում, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան ա կատարվում հետս… Միգուցե դա ջերմուկի օգտագործումի՞ց ա …

----------


## Array

Ինձ ավելի թվում է ,որ դա փորձ է շուկայում շատացնել իրենց նմանատիպ հեղուկների վաճառքը:Համենային դեպս «Ջերմուկ գռուպի» տնորենը հայտնել է,որ բոլոր ջրերը թողարկվելուց առաջ մանրակրկիտ ստուգվում են: Ինչու չհավատալ  մեզ և հավատալ  Ամերիկացիներին:Մյուս կողմից էլ,ինչի «Ջերմուկը» մենակ  Ամերիկա կամ Հոնգկոնգ է՞ արտահանվում,եթե նման բալ լիներ,ապա վաղուց Ֆրանսիան և այլ Եվրոպական երկրներ կարգելեին «Ջերմուկի» մուտքը,թե՞ մենակ Ամերիկացիներն են իրենց առողջության մասին մտածում:Ընենց որ Arisol ջան քո մոտ հաստատ ուրիշ բանից ա,բայց համենայն դեպս ջրի փոխարեն ջերմուկ մի խմի :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Davo'o

Էլ կյանքում Ջերմուկ չեմ խմի:

----------


## Ֆելո

տենց բան չկա... հաստատ ինչ-որ մեկի մատը խառնա ստեղ. թե չե 100 տարի խմում ենք ու բան չի եղել... արխաին խմեք ժողովուրդ ջան :Wink:

----------


## Սահակ

Այստեղ․ http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01581.html
կարող եք կարդալ պաշտոնական զգուշացումը։ ԱՄՆ-ում էլ է արդեն արգելված վաճառել Ջերմուկ։ Ջերմուկում եղած մկնդեղի քանակը 50-60 անգամ ավելի շատ է քան թույլատրելի դոզան։ Դա դեռ հերիք չէ որ մարդուն սպանի, բայց երկար ժամանակ օգտագործելուց հետո դա կբերի քաղցկեղի։

----------


## Վազգեն

Ի դեպ, ինչքան գիտեմ Ջերմուկը ոչ թե ամենօրյա օգտագործման համար նախատեսված հանքային ջուր  է, այլ բուժական նպատակների։ Հետևաբար այն թույլատրվում է խմել միայն քիչ քանակությամբ։

----------


## Վազգեն

> Ի դեպ, ինչքան գիտեմ Ջերմուկը ոչ թե ամենօրյա օգտագործման համար նախատեսված հանքային ջուր  է, այլ բուժական նպատակների։ Հետևաբար այն թույլատրվում է խմել միայն քիչ քանակությամբ։


Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ մեկնումեկդ կնայե՞ք ու այստեղ գրեք, թե Ջերմուկի շշի վրա ինչ բաներ կան գրված։ Ավելի կոնկրետ, որևէ տեղ նշվա՞ծ է, որ բուժական նպատակների համար պետք է օգտագործվի, մեկ էլ որևէ տեղ բաղադրությունը գրվա՞ծ է, եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ է գրված։

----------


## Artgeo

Շշի վրա գրված է.

Հիդրոկարբոնատ-Սուլֆատային նատրիումական սիկիտային ջուր

Բաղադրությունը (մգ/դմ3)

Անիոդներ
HCO-3     1400-2000
SO--4       550-750
CI-           230-320

Կատիոտներ
(Na+ +K+)   850-1200
Mg++          50-200
Ca++           120-360


Ընդհանուր հանքայնացումը 3.2-5.0 (գ/դմ3)

*Թույլատրվում է հանքային աղերի նստվածք։
Խորհուրդ է տրվում օգտագործել խրոնիկական գաստրիտի, պանկրեատիտի, հեպատիտի, խոլեցիստիտի, ստամոքսի ու 12-մատնյա աղիքի խոցի և շաքարախտի դեպքում։
Ի շնորհիվ ջրում պարունակող ուլտրամիկրոէկոլոգիական լիթիումի, այն կարող է օգտագործվել նաև բարձրագույն բյարդային համակարգի, նյութափոխանակության կարգավորման, իմունիտետի բարձրացման, դեպրեսիվ վիճակների և խրոնիկական ալկոհոլիզմի դեպքում։

Ընկերությունը համապատասխանում է ԵՄ 80/777/EEC հրահանգներին, ինչը թույլ է տալիս արտադրանքը արտահանել Եվրամիության անդամ երկրներ։

Կայքում, որտեղ մինչև հիմա ձյուն է տեղում http://www.jermukgroup.am/ 

Համապատասխանում է ՀՍՏ 191-2000 ստանդարտի պահանջներին:
Հորատանցքի N 2/61, ք.Ջերմուկ:
Սերտիֆիկացված է Հայպետստանդարտի — ՌԴ սերտիֆիկացման մարմնի կողմից :
Գրանցված է ամերիկյան FDA կազմակերպությունում N 15574115924

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Ջերմուկ Գռուպն արդեն, եթե չեմ սխալվում, բոլոր լուրերը հերքել է, ասելով եվ ապացուցելով, որ ջհուդները փորձաքննության են անցկացրել կեղծված Ջերմուկ

----------


## Artgeo

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01581.html
http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/photos/jermuk.html

----------


## dvgray

"Արզնին" էլ , "Ջերմուկ" -ի հետեվից, մկնդեղի պարունակության համար արգելվեց Կանադայում : 

http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...0210272529.asp

----------


## Վազգեն

http://armenianow.com/?action=viewAr...8&IID=&lng=arm
ԱՄՆ սննդի և դեղորայքի գործակալությունը մեկ լիտր «Ջերմուկում» 500-600 միկրոգրամ արսեն էր հայտնաբերել, այնինչ ԱՄՆ-ում դրա թույլատրելի չափը 10 միկրոգրամ է։
............
...........
Հայաստանում արտադրվող հանքային բոլոր ջրերի մեջ, ըստ 2000 թվականին ընդունված ստանդարտի, արսեն քիմիական տարրի պարունակությունը չպետք է գերազանցի 700 միկրոգրամը 1 լիտրում:

Խորհրդային տարիներին հանքային ջրերում արսենի պարունակությունն ավելի բարձր էր` «Ջերմուկինը»` 700-1500 միկրոգրամ, «Բջնիինը»` 700-2300 միկրոգրամ:

2000 թվականին ընդունված ստանդարտի համաձայն` հանքային ջրերի պիտակների վրա միաժամանակ առկա են «սեղանի» և «բուժիչ» կամ «բուժական» բառերը: Հայկական շուկայում լայն սպառում ունեցող «Ջերմուկ», «Բջնի», «Արզնի» ու «Դիլիջան» հանքային ջրերի պիտակների վրա նույն բառերն են:

Կուրորտաբանության և ֆիզիկական բժշկության գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտի տնօրեն, բժշկական գիտություների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր Բենիկ Հարությունյանն ասաց «ԱրմենիաՆաուին», որ ինստիտուտը պատրաստվում է հանդես գալ ներկա ստանդարտների փոփոխության նախաձեռնությամբ, քանի որ մարդիկ երբեմն հանքային ջուրն օգտագործում են որպես սեղանի ամենօրյա ջուր:

«Ջերմուկը» և մեր երկրի բոլոր մյուս հանքային ջրերը խմել են մեր նախնիները, և մենք ենք խմում, ու խմելու են մեր սերունդները, բայց դարձնել այն ամենօրյա օգտագործման ջուր` ճիշտ չեմ համարում»,- ասաց Հարությունյանը:

Նա զգուշացրեց, որ վնասակար կարող է լինել ցանկացած հանքային ջրի չափից ավելի օգտագործումը: 
........

----------


## Hovulik

Չեմ կարծում, որ ամերիկյան կառավարության նման հայտարարություններին պետք է լուրջ վերաբերվել, քանի որ նման արտահայությունները մեր օրերում դառել են արդեն շատ մոդայիկ և արվում եմ ամեն մի հարցի վեևրաբերյալ:
Ինչու ոչ մեկ չի մտածում, որ նման արտահայտության պատճառ կարող է լինել Հայ-Պարսկական հարաբերությունները
Իսկ Ջերմուկը կա և մնում է իմ ամենասիրած հանքային ջուրը :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Սահակ

> Ինչու ոչ մեկ չի մտածում, որ նման արտահայտության պատճառ կարող է լինել Հայ-Պարսկական հարաբերությունները


Շատ հնարավոր է որ ԱՄՆ-ի կառավարությունը որը 1 միլլիարդ դոլլարից ավել օգնություն է ուղարկել Հայաստան, և հենց վերջերս նաև «Հազարամյակի Մարտահրավեր» ծրագրով ևս 250 միլլիոն դոլլար է ուզում ուղարկել։ Որոշել է հայերին վատություն անի և արգելի «Ջերմուկ»-ի վաճառքը ԱՄՆ-ում, որը Ջերմուկի արտադրանքի ընդամենը 4% է կազմում։ Նաև հնարավոր է որ Ամերիկացիները մտածում են որ այդ քայլով նրանք կկարողանան կանխարգելել Պարսկաստանի միջուկային ծրագիրը։

Կա նաև ուրիշ վարկած՝ Ջերմուկի 1 լիտրը պարունակում է 500-600 միկրոգրամ մկնդեղ ըստ Ամերիկացի մասնագետների, 480 միկրոգրամ մկնդեղ ըստ հայ մասնագետների, իսկ թույլատրելի նորման 10 միկրոգրամ է։

Թող այս ֆորումի անդամները որոշեն թե այս երկու վարկածներից որ մեկն է իրական պատճառը ԱՄՆ-ում Ջերմուկի վաճառքի արգելման համար։

----------


## AMzone

ես չեմ հավատում ետ ամերիկացիներին,
ես ուժե մի 15 տարիյա ջերմուկ եմ օգտագործում ու հլը բանել չի եղել ինձ, ու կարքին բանա մեր ջերմուկը, ուղակի եսի սարքաց դավադրությունա...

----------


## Hovulik

ես ՋԵՐՄՈՒԿ խմել եմ պիտի խմեմ ւ միշտ խմելու եմ
տե չե ինչ...

----------


## insomniac

ջերմուկե ոչմի վնաս չի ես արաչ ամեն որ խմում եի ոչմի վնաս չեմ ստացել, ետ սագ սուտա...

----------


## Hayazn

Այո  ամերիկացիները  հայտարարել  են  այդ  մասին :
Եվ  դրա  պատճառը  այն  է  ,  որ  ,  հավանաբար  ոչ  մի
ամերիկյան  //  կորպորացիա  //  պայմանագիր  չւնի 
ստորագրած  ջերմւկի  արտահանման  համար  ,
այլապես  այն  շատ  օգտակար  կլիներ  ,  վորովհետև ,
այդ  նւյն  ամերիկյան  // կորպորացիանեռը  //  այնպիսի
հորմոններով     հագեցված    սնւնդ    են   վաճառւմ  
// էժան  սննդամթերքի  //   խանւթներւմ  ,  որ դրանք
օգտագործող  երեխաները  գիրանւմ  են  և  ծածկվւմ
մազերով   ,  բայց  դա  իհարկե  ,  ոչ ոք   չի  նկատւմ ,
որովհետեվ    եկամւտները    գրպանւմ    են
 // կորպորացիաները //   :

----------

Tanamasi (21.09.2009)

----------


## Freddie

Կներեք, բայց իրանց կոկա-կոլան կամ նման զզվելի խմիչքները ավելի վնասակար են քան մեր մկնդեղոտ Ջերմուկը։ :Tongue:

----------

davidus (28.09.2009), Ribelle (20.09.2009), Tanamasi (21.09.2009), Ungrateful (20.09.2009), _DEATH_ (20.09.2009), Արիացի (21.09.2009), Հարդ (20.09.2009), Ֆրեյա (20.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Իսկապես, կոկա կոլայի հայրենիքն իրավունք չունի նման բաներից խոսել: Չնայած, ես չեմ կարծում, որ Ջերմուկն իրոք վտանգավոր ա: Ավելի հավանական ա, որ  բիզնես խաղեր են սրանք: Թե չէ, Ամերիկացիներն այն ազգը չէին, որ նոր հայտնաբերեին դա... :Wink:

----------

Ֆրեյա (20.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկապես, կոկա կոլայի հայրենիքն իրավունք չունի նման բաներից խոսել: Չնայած, ես չեմ կարծում, որ Ջերմուկն իրոք վտանգավոր ա: Ավելի հավանական ա, որ  բիզնես խաղեր են սրանք: Թե չէ, Ամերիկացիներն այն ազգը չէին, որ նոր հայտնաբերեին դա...


իսկ որ՞ ազգն են իրանք

----------


## Հարդ

> իսկ որ՞ ազգն են իրանք


Համենայնդեպս իրաք իրանց ժողովրդին չէին թունավորի, ու <<հանկարծ>> մի 50 տարի հետո հայտնաբերեին, որ չի կարելի:

----------


## Freddie

> Համենայնդեպս իրաք իրանց ժողովրդին չէին թունավորի, ու <<հանկարծ>> մի 50 տարի հետո հայտնաբերեին, որ չի կարելի:


Դե, թունավորելը կթունավորեին։ Իրանց երկրում արտադրվող և վաճառվող ուտելիքների և խմիչքների կեսը որ վնասակար է։ Իսկ նրանք շատ հանգիստ ոչ մի արգելք չեն դնում, չէ՞։ Քանի որ ձեռնտու է։ :Bad:  Թողնում են, որ իրանց քաղաքացիները այդ անառողջ սննդի հետևանքները «վայելեն»։ Ու հիմա օրերից մի օր հիշեցին, որ իրանց քաղաքացիներին հենց մեր Ջերմուկն է վնասում։ Բա ոնց։

----------


## Հարդ

Իմ կարծիքով սրանք Վրաստանի խաղերն են, Բորժոմիի համար...

----------

Արիացի (21.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Մեր գործի տեղը, որ ամերիկացիք գալիս են լավ էլ օգտագործում են ջերմուկ ու հեչ էլ չեն դժգոհում, հլա մի բան էլ գոհ են: Ես էլ եմ հակված կարծել, որ սա ընդամենը քաղաքական տրյուկներ էին: Ամերիկացիները այլ սննդատեսակներից այնքան թունավոր նյութեր են օգտագործում, որ երևի նման բաների հանդեպ իմունիտետ են ձեռք բերել:
Լուրջ ուշադրություն դարձնելու բան չկա:

----------


## Norton

> երմուկ Գռուպն արդեն, եթե չեմ սխալվում, բոլոր լուրերը հերքել է, *ասելով եվ ապացուցելով, որ ջհուդները փորձաքննության են անցկացրել կեղծված Ջերմուկ*


Փաստորեն ստեղ էլ ա ջհուդների մատը խառը: :Think: 

 :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Իմ կարծիքով սրանք Վրաստանի խաղերն են, Բորժոմիի համար...


Եղբայր ամերիկյան շուկան այնքան մեծա, որ կտեղավորի և բորժոմիիմ, և ջերմուկին, և բջնիի ու այդպես շարունակ:
Չեմ կարծում ջերմուկի արտահանման ծավալները այնքան մեծ էն, որ որևէ ընկերության համար պրոբլեմներ առաջացնեն:

----------


## Հարդ

> Եղբայր ամերիկյան շուկան այնքան մեծա, որ կտեղավորի և բորժոմիիմ, և ջերմուկին, և բջնիի ու այդպես շարունակ:
> Չեմ կարծում ջերմուկի արտահանման ծավալները այնքան մեծ էն, որ որևէ ընկերության համար պրոբլեմներ առաջացնեն:


Դե ուրեմն, սկսել էր մեծանալ ու շատ <<կարևոր ձաձաներ>> մարդիկ սկսեցին անհանգստանալ այդ հանգամանքով:

----------


## h.s.

Չեմ կարծում, որ իսկական «Ջերմուկը» մկնդեղ ու չգիտեմ ինչ զիբիլներ պարունակի: Բայց շատ հնարավորա, որ կեղծելուց ամեն ապուշություն էլ խառնեն: Սաղ էլ գիտեն որ Երևանում շաաաատ դժվարա իսկական «Ջերմուկ» գտնելը: Մեծամասամբ սոդայաջուրա: Պարզապես տնտեսապես շահավետ չի «Ջերմուկը» Երևան բերելը:

----------

